
The Twelve-Factor App - sidcool
https://12factor.net/
======
cocktailpeanuts
Holy shit i first read it as something like "The Twelve-Factor Authentication
app" and thought this was some sort of sick proof of work based authentication
system that makes you go back and forth 12 times through multiple parties just
to sign in.

